# Hilti 18v vs Milwaukee fuel m18 line.



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello every one. I am after the better combo kit that includes the 1/4 impact driver and hammer drill driver. Any one have any opinion on either cordless models? 

Thank you for your time. D2F


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

Both are good, but my Metabo 4 cordless tools are more advance and better than all other corded tools out there. Plus the tool and batteries are made in Germany, not china like 99% of all others. More powerful than most across the tool line. The tools are solid and strong.

Only downside of the 4 piece combo kit is no impact, you have to buy it separate, but for $125-150 you can get the 1/4" or 1/2" impact gun bare tool.

They came out over a year before anyone else with the first 4.0ah batteries and now they are coming out in a month with a 5.2AH battery packs. 30% more power than 4.0 and 75% more power than everyone elses 3.0ah batteries.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

I am more partial to Milwaukee brand myself. Well balanced and haven't had a problem with my last set for 3 years now. (knock on some wood).


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I have never seen a metabo tool in person. they're like mythical objects from a foreign land...


----------



## toluene_hawk (Jan 7, 2013)

It is a well known fact DeWalt reigns supreme.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

marcomjl said:


> Both are good, but my Metabo 4 cordless tools are more advance and better than all other corded tools out there. Plus the tool and batteries are made in Germany, not china like 99% of all others. More powerful than most across the tool line. The tools are solid and strong.
> 
> Only downside of the 4 piece combo kit is no impact, you have to buy it separate, but for $125-150 you can get the 1/4" or 1/2" impact gun bare tool.
> 
> They came out over a year before anyone else with the first 4.0ah batteries and now they are coming out in a month with a 5.2AH battery packs. 30% more power than 4.0 and 75% more power than everyone elses 3.0ah batteries.


Hilti already have 6AH batteries..

John....


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

john27 said:


> Hilti already have 6AH batteries..
> 
> John....


I don't know if they are available on this side of the pond yet though. On the Hilti U.S. website it looks like the largest capacity they show in the 18V is 3.3 Ah and 3.0Ah in the 24V and 36V batteries. 
Maybe in a couple of years we will see them here??


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

duburban said:


> I have never seen a metabo tool in person. they're like mythical objects from a foreign land...


Same here. They were in the same line as festool for me till about a month ago.




toluene_hawk said:


> It is a well known fact DeWalt reigns supreme.


Not a fan, sorry. Also never had luck with there tools.


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

john27 said:


> Hilti already have 6AH batteries..
> 
> John....


The best they have is 3.3ah on 18v here and across the pond 3.9ah on 36v battery. So no they don't as far as I know.


Metabo was a mystical tool to me as well till I did the research and was surprised they're batteries aren't made in china like everyone else's. The switches/triggers fell of the tools are solid and I've smoked my Hammer drill driver driving tapcons that were to large for any drill driver and that was 2 years ago still running strong.


Metabo's coming out with a dozen cordless tools and attachments soon. Here's one http://www.metabo.com/Cordless-site-light-BSA-14-4-18-LED.47371.0.html

No where near as expensive, but with just as good quality.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

marcomjl said:


> Plus the tool and batteries are made in Germany, not china like 99% of all others.


Most of my tools are not made in China! About the german made batterys, I bet if you check the lithium ion cells come from Japan. No body dose battery cells better than Japan. All my batterys are made in Japan.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

duburban said:


> I have never seen a metabo tool in person. they're like mythical objects from a foreign land...


The German Ryobi :laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yah right.. german ryobi.. metabo is a far cry from that diy grade of tool.. their sanders, and hammer drills are amazing tools

dewalt.. has only mastered marketing .they still need to learn to build tools that live up to the hype


----------



## danacve (Apr 11, 2013)

I am more partial to Milwaukee brand myself.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> The German Ryobi :laughing:


No not Ryobi:no: Metabo did make some of the Ridgid tools:thumbsup:


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

duburban said:


> I have never seen a metabo tool in person. they're like mythical objects from a foreign land...


Metabo tools are amazing. Well at least the hammer drill I had. Got it used from the local power authority, my sparky works for them full time, and one of the guys left it on site they were on and well he gave it to me. I go through hammer drill like crazy. In the past 4 years I've gone through at least 5 drills. None of them on the market seem to cut it like the old green one. Those were the days.

I think the thing with Metabo is not too many people know about them or have heard about them. In my experience, I have only seen Metabo in electric supply houses. I'm not sure why that is


----------



## Jeko (Apr 15, 2013)

Milwaukee fuel!!!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

duburban said:


> I have never seen a metabo tool in person. they're like mythical objects from a foreign land...


You're in the far north east---a lot is foreign to ya'lls. 

Metabo have been the name in stone tooling, grinders, etc. so the exposure to them have been small segment. I didn't know they made any battery anything until recently. I think they also make saws.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

CO762 said:


> You're in the far north east---a lot is foreign to ya'lls.
> 
> Metabo have been the name in stone tooling, grinders, etc. so the exposure to them have been small segment. I didn't know they made any battery anything until recently. I think they also make saws.


I've used them. Grinders seem above average. Cordless drills really weren't all that impressive to me.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input every one even if it did go off topic. 

I went with the Hilti 18v li-ion hammer drill & impact driver combo kit. 

Now either I grew a silver tongue over night or the hilti deal liked me as I asked what he could do to sweeten the deal for a first time Hilti buyer. 

He told me if I bought a 3.3v battery at 1/2 price I would get another 3.3 battery free. plus a professional bit kit( after looking at their site I probably wont use it to often as I prefer the 1/4 chuck bits over the 1 inch adapter bits.) Wasn't going to turn it down or complain though. Just for asking what he could do to better the deal. Pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Go with the Milwaukee and pick up one of thier cordless vacuums.....I love that thing. I've had good luck with the Milwaukee warranty as well.

I like the Fuel impact.......efficient. 

My 2 cents. :thumbup:


----------

